# Pistol grip shotguns



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

Where can one purchase a pistol grip for a Rem 870?

What is a standard length for one with a pistol grip or does the slug barrel suffice?

brokenimage


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Midway is a good source. www.midwayusa.com

Have you shot a pistol grip shotgun?

They are short... good.
Kick visiously, and are virtually un-aimable... BAD

Do you have to AIM a shotgun???

Yes.

00-Buck from an 18.5" cylinder choke barrel spreads at about 1" per yard. 10 ft... 3" group... About the average grouping for a pistol under stress. 20 feet yields a 6-7" pattern, so yes, you can MISS with a shotgun.

Before spending big bucks on a pistol grip, shoot one first, and attempt a real-life scenario defensive shot inside 10 yards, with a follow-up...

You'll be glad you have a stock.

If you choose to go with the pistol grip, there are plenty of guys on here that have bought pistol-grip versions, who will happily BUY your 870 stock.

JW


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you talking about grip only?
It's not that bad. I shoot 3" slugs from mine. My buddy knocked his front teeth out trying it though so don't be a dumb ass.
I was shooting it one handed and he tried it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a Mossberg 500 in 20 gauge with the pistol grip. The barrel is either 18 or 18.5 inches. The kick with the 20 gauge is manageable for me.

I find the aiming very intuitive when shooting from the hip - with my strong arm braced against my body. And I have little doubt that I could hit a 20 inch wide target at the longest line of sight distance in my house (about 25 feet) with a load of buckshot.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I've got a Mossberg 500 in 20 gauge with the pistol grip. The barrel is either 18 or 18.5 inches. The kick with the 20 gauge is manageable for me.
> 
> I find the aiming very intuitive when shooting from the hip - with my strong arm braced against my body. And I have little doubt that I could hit a 20 inch wide target at the longest line of sight distance in my house (about 25 feet) with a load of buckshot.


I agree.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

So thaaat's how a shotgun looks on a high chair...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

unpecador said:


> So thaaat's how a shotgun looks on a high chair...


First for me too:mrgreen:


----------

